

Offer HN: I will work for free this Thursday in San Francisco - southpolesteve

I have an entire free day in San Francisco this Thursday, so I am farming myself out to any SF area startup who will have me. I'll do anything. No task is too large or small. You could have me move boxes, enter data, but here is a list of areas where you might find me most useful:<p>- Ruby on Rails programming
- Startup Analytics
- UX
- SEO<p>About me:
- Hacker from Wisconsin
- Ruby on Rails programmer
- In charge of product for Murfie.com
- Participating in Startup Chile in January
- Trying to make more connections to other startups<p>If you have nothing for me to do, I'm just as happy to drop in for 15 minutes and talk shop. I'll probably jabber about Rails, Y Combinator, Startup Chile, 3D Printing<p>Send me an email: southpolesteve at gmail
======
listrophy
I know Steve personally. We had lunch on Monday, actually.

I'm gonna spend all my karma here... all whopping 249 of it... and say you
should take him up on this. He's one of those people who "make things happen."

------
bendycode
If you're in San Fran, take Steve up on this. He's an amazing guy who is going
to really break through. The only questions are how, when, and on which
fronts.

I'm actually tempted to take him up on his offer & ask him to do remote work
for our Madison, WI company. ;7) Guess he foresaw the loophole: "SF area
startup".

~~~
impendia
Is there a startup scene in Madison? I lived there a few years ago and _loved_
the place. It seems like it would be a great place to start a startup... and I
knew there are a ton of people who are vaguely tired of their jobs at Epic.

~~~
allgood2
A growing start-up scene, a number of start-ups have started in Madison but
then moved to Boston or DC, but we're working on growing the resources to
insure that they can stay and thrive in Madison, not just get started.

~~~
impendia
I see... good luck to you!!

------
gigantor
I have no idea who this gentleman is but this type of offer captures the
entrepreneurial 'get out there' spirit of what ycombinator felt like several
years ago. Hopefully it will start the seed for something great.

~~~
aikiai
I have no idea who this gentleman is either, but this type of comment captures
the systemic 'good old days' spirit that has been a part of n.yC since the
beginning. The more things change...

(Meant in good spirits! And also wishing OP well!)

------
triggit
Come have lunch with us! It's when we sit around and Yack anyway ;) Though,
beware, any good eng talent that enters our office doors we shower with
attention and attempt to recruit ;) I'll shoot you a email.

Susan co-founder, Triggit inc.

------
jasongullickson
This reminds me of my friend Pete's idea of holding something like a Barcamp
but the whole day is just Pete teaching you stuff Pete knows (which is a lot).

The primary difference being that Pete charges a fee; this is even better!

------
spung
Hey Steve! I'll be out of town on Thursday but I'd love to get some startup
feedback/advice over the phone! 15, 30, 45 minutes, whatever you can offer.
I'll email you :)

Steven, Founder of LookupLink www.lookuplink.com

------
lucasdailey
Madison's _temporary_ lose is San Francisco's gain.

Don't get used to it!

------
ashedryden
This is an awesome idea :}

------
twelve45
Great idea - hope you get to meet some great startups when you're out here!
(Would invite you over but we're an enterprise software company -
AS/Java/Python/C++)

~~~
entsofttosspots
Not sure what enterprise software company means? Must be a java/c++ thing do
you namespace ur java apps MyCompany.Enterprise.Domain and so forth.. My last
mentor insisted naming was number one, followed by two days of setting up a
fragile jenkins server and the rezt

------
astro1138
Coincidentally I'll be in SF too that day. I'm @astro on Github. Shoot me a
message!

------
dsine
Derek@TrailsVentures.com

Working on Roomeo.com!

